# Lange Sports Watch?



## WatchEater666

I read about a Lange sports watch release on the horizon in another thread here and was wondering if anyone has more information? I was considering an AP but would much rather wait to see what Lange is going to release if that is true. Nothing touches their finishing!


----------



## royALS

Same here, read it on WPS and it makes me want to hold off all purchases, except Sub ND as I'm already on the waitlist. Would be great if Lange releases a Steel model, hopefully not a limited release. Pretty sure someone on a thread I started here said to expect something in October(or something similar).


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Same thing here. As much as I like RO and Nautilus, it's nto enough to pay those premiums.

Is there any additional source for this other than Tim?


----------



## Gibraltar

I heard it would be steel, with an integrated bracelet and priced around 30k USD. Limited edition. No more info than that so far.


----------



## WatchEater666

Gibraltar said:


> I heard it would be steel, with an integrated bracelet and priced around 30k USD. Limited edition. No more info than that so far.


Interesting price point! Did you get that from a local AD or?


----------



## canonken

Ohhh, very interesting. Excited to see pictures!


----------



## WatchEater666

Anything? I'm contemplating a few purchases but don't want to buy and then have this come out right after. 🙂


----------



## CFR

WatchEater666 said:


> Anything? I'm contemplating a few purchases but don't want to buy and then have this come out right after. 🙂


Wait until the end of October.


----------



## mleok

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Raffe

Where does this information come from? If they would indeed launch such a watch, it would be a colossal break from their current marketing philosophy and I question if they would do that for a limited edition. Doesn't really make a lot of sense given the development costs of such a watch. 

Common sense would suggest this is either just wishful thinking or they would launch it as a permanent addition to their offering.


----------



## mleok

Raffe said:


> Where does this information come from? If they would indeed launch such a watch, it would be a colossal break from their current marketing philosophy and I question if they would do that for a limited edition. Doesn't really make a lot of sense given the development costs of such a watch.
> 
> Common sense would suggest this is either just wishful thinking or they would launch it as a permanent addition to their offering.


Indeed, retooling to handle stainless steel is a nontrivial endeavor, even in the age of CNC machines.


----------



## Raffe

mleok said:


> Indeed, retooling to handle stainless steel is a nontrivial endeavor, even in the age of CNC machines.


It goes beyond that. Just think about the bracelet, in order to compete in this space it would have to be at least on Rolex or Glashütte-Original level and that would mean a major development which would easily run in the millions. Then there is the question of water resistance, their current watches have nowhere near the levels required for such a sports watch and it continues to marketing and overlaps at their AD network.


----------



## mleok

Raffe said:


> It goes beyond that. Just think about the bracelet, in order to compete in this space it would have to be at least on Rolex or Glashütte-Original level and that would mean a major development which would easily run in the millions. Then there is the question of water resistance, their current watches have nowhere near the levels required for such a sports watch and it continues to marketing and overlaps at their AD network.


I agree, developing a sports watch of the quality and refinement of a Patek Nautilus, AP Royal Oak, or VC Overseas requires a nontrivial investment, and even a $30K limited edition isn't going to come close to recouping the development costs.


----------



## Gibraltar

mleok said:


> I agree, developing a sports watch of the quality and refinement of a Patek Nautilus, AP Royal Oak, or VC Overseas requires a nontrivial investment, and even a $30K limited edition isn't going to come close to recouping the development costs.


Lange subcontracts all case production, so there's no investment required here, other than coming up with the design. Stainless is not an issue for these subcontractors, one of which happens to produce...the Royal Oak


----------



## Raffe

Gibraltar said:


> Lange subcontracts all case production, so there's no investment required here, other than coming up with the design. Stainless is not an issue for these subcontractors, one of which happens to produce...the Royal Oak


Ah yes, the subcontractors will be happy to develop a completely new watch case production process free of charge for a limited production run. So that's sorted then.


----------



## CFR

Gibraltar said:


> Limited edition.


I heard this will not be a limited edition. It will be a standard-production watch. We will see in 3 weeks!


----------



## Raffe

CFR said:


> I heard this will not be a limited edition. It will be a standard-production watch. We will see in 3 weeks!


That would certainly make more sense than a limited edition. A big break from tradition, but those are necessary sometimes. They must be looking with envy at what's happening with steel Patek and Audemars Piguet watches, it would be outright stupid if they wouldn't at least consider this. But they will need an iconic design (which is one of the strengths of the brand).


----------



## Watch129025

Get your wish lists ready.
Mine is modest because I'm taking as given that the craftsmanship/finishing will be to the Lange standard:

--Not too big (no bigger than the 40.5mm of Grand Lange)
--Something I can swim with
--Some measure of anti-magnetism
--GMT
--Date (double window Lange style)

4/5 and it's "Shut up and take my money!"


----------



## xherion

Wow 30k will put it far above RO 15500 msrp which is around 19k, overseas v3 msrp is around 19-20k too. Not sure it will be well received unless it’s absolutely breathtaking


----------



## CFR

Raffe said:


> They must be looking with envy at what's happening with steel Patek and Audemars Piguet watches, it would be outright stupid if they wouldn't at least consider this.


Yes, this was likely the motivation for Lange's decision. Personally, I never understood the craze about steel Patek and AP watches -- why, when a marketing department decides to make some of their watch cases out of the most ordinary metal, people go crazy and these watches command such a premium. I'd much rather have a platinum case than a steel case unless the steel watch costs significantly less money.

Also, given Lange's small annual production, they won't be able to make very many of these in any event. I'll be curious to see if Lange will now use steel more regularly for limited edition pieces (in the way that they've been using honey gold), and also if the upcoming non-limited steel watch will command a premium on the secondary market in the next few years. I have a feeling that it won't command much of a premium -- that it won't be like PP or AP steel pieces -- but I can't articulate why I feel that way, and of course I might end up being completely wrong.


----------



## Raffe

xherion said:


> Wow 30k will put it far above RO 15500 msrp which is around 19k, overseas v3 msrp is around 19-20k too. Not sure it will be well received unless it's absolutely breathtaking


Try buying one for MSRP.


----------



## xherion

Raffe said:


> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 30k will put it far above RO 15500 msrp which is around 19k, overseas v3 msrp is around 19-20k too. Not sure it will be well received unless it's absolutely breathtaking
> 
> 
> 
> Try buying one for MSRP.
Click to expand...

Yes i did try.
RO15500 is difficult but possible if you dont mind waiting a bit, but overseas v3 is still available at msrp or even slight disc depending on dial color.

But even at grey market 15500 is still around 25K new. Aquanaut at grey market is 30-32k new.

So i am just saying Lange ss sport at 30K will be a hard sell if design is so so and too mainstream, thats all


----------



## mleok

CFR said:


> Yes, this was likely the motivation for Lange's decision. Personally, I never understood the craze about steel Patek and AP watches -- why, when a marketing department decides to make some of their watch cases out of the most ordinary metal, people go crazy and these watches command such a premium. I'd much rather have a platinum case than a steel case unless the steel watch costs significantly less money.
> 
> Also, given Lange's small annual production, they won't be able to make very many of these in any event. I'll be curious to see if Lange will now use steel more regularly for limited edition pieces (in the way that they've been using honey gold), and also if the upcoming non-limited steel watch will command a premium on the secondary market in the next few years. I have a feeling that it won't command much of a premium -- that it won't be like PP or AP steel pieces -- but I can't articulate why I feel that way, and of course I might end up being completely wrong.


Lange has always been something of an enthusiast's brand, and the wild rise in Nautilus and Royal Oak prices is primarily a status driven phenomena. If such things were purely driven by the technical merits, the Vacheron Constantin Overseas would be far more popular.


----------



## RobbyCC

WatchEater666 said:


> I read about a Lange sports watch release on the horizon in another thread here and was wondering if anyone has more information? I was considering an AP but would much rather wait to see what Lange is going to release if that is true. Nothing touches their finishing!


What was the other thread? I've searched and cannot find it!


----------



## WatchEater666

mleok said:


> CFR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this was likely the motivation for Lange's decision. Personally, I never understood the craze about steel Patek and AP watches -- why, when a marketing department decides to make some of their watch cases out of the most ordinary metal, people go crazy and these watches command such a premium. I'd much rather have a platinum case than a steel case unless the steel watch costs significantly less money.
> 
> Also, given Lange's small annual production, they won't be able to make very many of these in any event. I'll be curious to see if Lange will now use steel more regularly for limited edition pieces (in the way that they've been using honey gold), and also if the upcoming non-limited steel watch will command a premium on the secondary market in the next few years. I have a feeling that it won't command much of a premium -- that it won't be like PP or AP steel pieces -- but I can't articulate why I feel that way, and of course I might end up being completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Lange has always been something of an enthusiast's brand, and the wild rise in Nautilus and Royal Oak prices is primarily a status driven phenomena. If such things were purely driven by the technical merits, the Vacheron Constantin Overseas would be far more popular.
Click to expand...

Yep. Nobody other than hardcore watch guys care or know about Lange...which is part of why I love the brand personally! Nobody buys a Lange to show off like they do a Rolex/PP/AP. ?


----------



## WatchEater666

Just heard that some dealers are taking names down from pre existing clients on RolexForum... Should release this month.


----------



## xherion

Can’t wait to see how it pans out.


----------



## City74

I saved up to buy a 5711 but depending what this watch is, it could surely put a hold on getting a Patek. As much as I hate to say it for the most part I think I’d rather own a Lange more then a Patek


----------



## CFR

xherion said:


> Can't wait to see how it pans out.


Same, though we won't know how it pans out until several years after Lange starts delivering these watches to dealers and boutiques. By that point, the watches and the concept won't be new anymore, and preowned pieces should be appearing with some regularity in the preowned market. Then we'll see what happens with values.

If I were working for Lange, I'd advocate for the current Rolex stainless steel sports watch approach: Specifically, (a) ensure that production/supply doesn't quite meet demand and (b) encourage boutiques/dealers to sell these steel pieces only to existing (and ideally high-value) customers.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

WatchEater666 said:


> Just heard that some dealers are taking names down from pre existing clients on RolexForum... Should release this month.


You mean more information will be available or the watch itself?

Keep us posted!


----------



## royALS

Heard from Ginza Boutique there's going to be a blue dial option. Asked which kind of blue and she said it's a very different blue Lange has ever seen. Exciting!


----------



## CFR

Did she say "option" or did she say that blue is the only available dial color as of now?


----------



## royALS

CFR said:


> Did she say "option" or did she say that blue is the only available dial color as of now?


We have problems communicating due to languages but she said there will be a blue and she has seen it first hand. Whereas the manager who has better English completed acted like there's no such release happening at all. Thought it would've been obvious that people who know the upcoming release knows the brand pretty well but he lied instead of saying he couldn't disclose any information... Honesty is so underrated these days


----------



## WatchEater666

So anyone know when we will get pics or solid pricing details? 🙂


----------



## Raffe

WatchEater666 said:


> So anyone know when we will get pics or solid pricing details? 🙂


----------



## CFR

WatchEater666 said:


> So anyone know when we will get pics or solid pricing details? 🙂


Yes. I mentioned end of October in my first reply 2 weeks ago (below). Look for it on the 24th or 25th, if Lange follows their usual custom -- end of next week. We probably won't be too surprised, given what has already been discussed in this thread.


----------



## CFR

royALS said:


> Whereas the manager who has better English completed acted like there's no such release happening at all. Thought it would've been obvious that people who know the upcoming release knows the brand pretty well but he lied instead of saying he couldn't disclose any information... Honesty is so underrated these days


Ha, that's a familiar refrain! I can relate, as I often have a similar experience with a certain salesperson who plays dumb every time.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I'm curiously waiting. I was starting to look for a 15202 but I might hold off a little longer.


----------



## WatchEater666

Citlalcoatl said:


> I'm curiously waiting. I was starting to look for a 15202 but I might hold off a little longer.


Buy my RO and fund my Lange sports watch


----------



## Dimardi

I saw this video and it seems next Thursday will be the release of something new and sportier from ALS:


----------



## k.och




----------



## Citlalcoatl

My fear with all this hype is that there will be some sort of fatal flaw in this...


----------



## canonken

Next Thursday - does that line up with the WatchTime event in NYC (as in, it could be publicly-revealed Thursday and shown at the event Friday/Saturday)?


----------



## Cost&Found

i dont see why not!


----------



## k.och

^All we know is the embargo lifts at noon GMT time on Thursday.


----------



## Hamstur

Very much hoping this doesn't disappointment and end up like that 11:59 ahomination


----------



## drhr

Hamstur said:


> Very much hoping this doesn't disappointment and end up like that 11:59 ahomination


Agreed here boy . . . have to say I'm not hopeful, though I guess we will soon see


----------



## WatchEater666

Some posts on the Rolex forum said there are pics floating around but I can't find them. Anyone care to post them?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

k.och said:


>


Did you read the replies WatchAdvisor left for some comments? Looks promising. They're implying that the watch is not another Genta rip-off and it will surprise everybody.


----------



## WatchEater666

ChronoTraveler said:


> Did you read the replies WatchAdvisor left for some comments? Looks promising. They're implying that the watch is not another Genta rip-off and it will surprise everybody.


Interesting...missed that bit! Excited to see what direction they pushed this in.


----------



## weisscomposer

WatchEater666 said:


> Some posts on the Rolex forum said there are pics floating around but I can't find them. Anyone care to post them?


Personally, I'd rather wait and have my first impression be from the official pics or video rather than from some terrible cell phone pictures taken in bad lighting from twenty feet away.

Maybe I'll steer clear of this thread until the official announcement just in case...


----------



## base924

First official hint...









Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Watcheroo

base924 said:


> First official hint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


Looks like a profile view of the crown side of the case?


----------



## jeeeeefff

Crossing fingers. Hoping for a great alternative to the Aquanaut / Nautilus / Royal Oak but with no prior example of a sports watch in Lange's catalog, hard to anticipate whether they will deliver in the looks / technical front...


----------



## Raffe

Watcheroo said:


> Looks like a profile view of the crown side of the case?


I think it's the clasp.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Lange just shared one more image in their IG account.









Day indicator.

I'm kind of let down with this one as I expected a much more clean dial, but let's wait for it.


----------



## Cybotron

From what I heard it's a blue dial. 40mm with an integrated bracelet. Purely speculation though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Someone posted this on Rolex Forum:

Price will be $28k
Steel with blue dial and lumed markers
Day date function with 2 pushers
Micro-adjust bracelet
120m water resistant


Price seems really competitive...hope to god the design is good!


----------



## xherion

ChronoTraveler said:


> Lange just shared one more image in their IG account.
> 
> View attachment 14567861
> 
> 
> Day indicator.
> 
> I'm kind of let down with this one as I expected a much more clean dial, but let's wait for it.


Hmm to be honest it doesn't look very exciting from this teaser, day date on sports swatch? crinkled dial?

Let's see, 1-2 more days now.....


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Am I misreading things or there are going to be two versions?

In one of their recent posts, they wrote "T-2"; on today's post, which shows part of the caseback, it's written "T-1".


----------



## commanche

ChronoTraveler said:


> Am I misreading things or there are going to be two versions?
> 
> In one of their recent posts, they wrote "T-2"; on today's post, which shows part of the caseback, it's written "T-1".


That's not a version/model name. I suspect "T" means teaser or timer or something like since it's counting down.


----------



## xherion

Looks like a countdown, T minus 3 till T minus 1 for last pic.

Tomorrow is the T day


----------



## jeeeeefff

T means Tag, Day in German


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I really want this to be great, but I fear it will be like a lumed Saxonia with a day date complication....


----------



## Navman007

MrBlahBlah said:


> I really want this to be great, but I fear it will be like a lumed Saxonia with a day date complication....


Someone above said according to his knowledge its gonna be a 28K watch.

So a lumed Saxonia with day date in steel for 28K makes little sense. If 18K, that would make some sense.


----------



## xherion

Well, i'll say it again, APRO and VCO are around 19-20K retail.

28K price tag without groundbreaking design will be a tough sell.

The integrated bracelet will be one of the key aspect i guess


----------



## Dan GSR

xherion said:


> 28K price tag without groundbreaking design will be a tough sell.


Probably sold out already


----------



## vlps

Dan GSR said:


> Probably sold out already


Yep. Even if it's an ugly, undesirable watch. The sole fact that Lange produces so few watches and this sports segment will be such a tiny portion of their production, this watch will be sold out even if there is no demand.


----------



## Mark355

Subscribed for updates.


----------



## Tomatoes11

ChronoTraveler said:


> Lange just shared one more image in their IG account.
> 
> View attachment 14567861
> 
> 
> Day indicator.
> 
> I'm kind of let down with this one as I expected a much more clean dial, but let's wait for it.


I am disappointed with that dial style too but I never genuinely had high hopes. Too much hype from a company that doesn't make sports watches. The code 11:59 of sports watches was always the most likely scenario imo. Nomos' attempt wasn't very good either.


----------



## xherion

My AD already sent me the pics.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Omjlc

I like it. A Lange that I can wear in the pool and the beach is something that I have been missing in my life.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

xherion said:


> My AD already sent me the pics.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Liked: the texture, color, indices, chapter ring

Disliked: day, big date, small crown (looks too much like the normal Lange crown, which is not that easy to use)

I'm curious to see the other side and the potential pushers.


----------



## Pun

Leaked pictures. Launch date tomorrow Friday 25


----------



## Mchu004

I like it except the bracelet.


----------



## Pun

Price too will be around Nautilus steel....


----------



## xherion

Wow the bracelet looks terrible.

It really looks like Saxonia small seconds with day date and nicer case.


----------



## Watch129025

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Cybotron

Not sure how I feel about it. Maybe in person it looks better. Don't care for that bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

The pusher for the day date and the clasp micro adjustments are very nice, but I am still disappointed with the bracelet


----------



## weisscomposer

Official information at https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/odysseus


----------



## WatchEater666

Yeah the bracelet is really weak...


----------



## Citlalcoatl

The dial reminds me of the JLC polaris. I guess its something to have to see in person.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I'm not overwhelmed.....for $28k I want to be overwhelmed. Maybe I need to give it some time.


----------



## ctw19

I don't dislike it overall, but the biggest miss in my opinion is the "faux integrated" bracelet. It appears to have standard Lange style lugs but the way they tried to make it look like the bracelet is actually integrated with the case almost comes off as a bit lazy, or just an odd stylistic choice. Either go full integrated or just do a regular bracelet the width of the lug spacing.


----------



## Raffe

Underwhelmed.


----------



## Overwound

Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link! I checked his channel last night but only the brief teaser video was still there. The Odysseus looks much better to me in the video compared to the posted photos.


----------



## Cybotron

Overwound said:


> Thanks for the link! I checked his channel last night but only the brief teaser video was still there. The Odysseus looks much better to me in the video compared to the posted photos.


It's gonna be one of those watches that needs to be seen in person. It may look better or it may not.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

One thing interesting about the bracelet is that individual links can be removed through tiny push buttons on each link--no watchmaker required. Although I would think one time link adjustment would be enough since there's the micro adjust built in. I'd want to see that bracelet in person before deciding whether I liked it or not--actually, that's true for the whole watch. I will say it's not making me run to my dealer demanding one instantly...

It definitely looks better in the video than in the pictures.

Another thought--if this is going to be the first in a new sixth "family," I wonder what will come next.


----------



## Sasropakis

I like the watch, it looks better than I expected (not that I could ever afford to buy one...), but I don't like the bracelet which looks too wide and somehow already dated albeit it's likely very well made. It would be interesting to see how the watch would look on a leather strap or maybe on rubber too. Apparently you can easily remove the bracelet because it's not fully integrated.


----------



## CFR

Cybotron said:


> It's gonna be one of those watches that needs to be seen in person. It may look better or it may not.


Agreed. In my experience, Langes always look better in person due to the high quality of workmanship that videos cannot capture. It's a tactile experience. Hopefully we'll see one in Boston sometime soon.


----------



## Navman007

First of all, I love Lange and I own one. But sorry, I don't like this. Absolutely nothing groundbreaking here. I give them for the new movement but the case design and specially the bracelet is a meh. A bracelet is a bracelet. Whether its integrated or not, personally to me, it doesn't make any difference. Rolex's jubilee is an unbelievable bracelet in terms of look, comfort and longevity. We take it for granted only because you can buy a watch with this bracelet for $7-8K (brand new). 

Second of all, I don't understand the pricing. A solid gold automatic saxonia costs $5k less than this steel watch? I don't get it. For this kind of pricing, I will chose Royal Oak without any hesitation. 

These are just my personal opinion.


----------



## sea_urchin

The integrated pushers remind me of the PP Nautilus and the price does too, wish they had put in a '0' in the date for a more sporty look, looking closely tho it does look like it sits on the same plane which is good, I like it but am not loving it.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

sea_urchin said:


> The integrated pushers remind me of the PP Nautilus and the price does too, wish they had put in a '0' in the date for a more sporty look, looking closely tho it does look like it sits on the same plane which is good, I like it but am not loving it.


The date numerals are not on the same plane. The first digit of the date looks like it is on the same plane as the day display, and the second numeral of the date sits slightly below those.

Bracelet is a big miss for me. Kind of shocking that that's what they came up with, honestly, for what could've been an awesome watch.


----------



## Contaygious

The clasp is huge! Like the day date.


----------



## starbrown

I like the watch and think there will be plenty of takers and limited supply. Yes, it's not perfect; but neither is a PP 5711. Having both day and date be quickset is a step up for Lange (see their Daymatic). I added my name to my AD's list.


----------



## Hamstur

The poke tool adjustment and the clasp logo micro adjust is straight from the IWC Mark. Unfortunately, so is the horrible 5 link look. Re: That faux integrated lug set up that looks like a mess. I like that it seems they considered the ability to put it on a strap, but the entire aesthetic looks like an afterthought. Go all in with integrated and come up with a good solution (e.g. VCOS Gen3) or go strong traditional quality bracelet (e.g., Rolex Oyster).


----------



## Cybotron

Wrist shot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11

It doesn’t sing to me but I would give them a B or B +. It’s definitely better than Nomos’ attempt at a sports watch. And it’s better than Rolex and AP’s attempt at owning the dress watches ala Cellini and Code 11:59.

The side view code 11:59 looking angles look nice but everything else is slightly off. It looks like an FP Journe mixed with a gp laureato or the Maurice lacroix sports watch basically.

So the moral of the story is. Specialization is a thing and stick to your bread and butter. Lol


----------



## izecius

Really like it. Really growed on me since seeing it in the morning


----------



## wow445

Would love to see it in a different dial color.


----------



## drhr

A big Lange fan but nope, not for me, doesn't move me enough aesthetically, maybe the next model . . . .


----------



## T1meout

Looks more like an A. Lange & Seiko 5 to me.
Or maybe the result of a collaboration with Invicta.
Jokes aside, its got a strong IWC/ Ulysse Nardin vibe to it.
Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Raffe

I don't find the bracelet ugly in itself, it's just far too wide and the fit around the lugs is simply terrible. I also don't understand why this watch needs a day display. The dial is gorgeous, I can even live with the blue colour, but the case shape is so boring and totally anathemic to the concept of a sports watch. This is such a let-down.


----------



## mleok

drhr said:


> A big Lange fan but nope, not for me, doesn't move me enough aesthetically, maybe the next model . . . .


Agreed, it doesn't appeal to me aesthetically.


----------



## Agent Sands

The Odysseus looks better in video footage than it does in the promo pics. Not exciting, but it's nice.

It'll probably look better on a strap than it does on a bracelet.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Agent Sands said:


> The Odysseus looks better in video footage than it does in the promo pics. Not exciting, but it's nice.
> 
> It'll probably look better on a strap than it does on a bracelet.


+1

But then again, it spoils the original idea of the watch, which is to be a water-proof/sporty Lange (considering you can't swim with a leather strap).


----------



## rhetto

I like it, surprisingly, I was worried it would be awful!

I think they did pretty well .... dimensions are bang on, and the caseback is gorgeous!

Closeups of the dial are also nice.

I wont be saving for one, but Id gladly have one!


----------



## Tomatoes11

I just realized that the code 11:59 angular case shape is only on the crown and pusher side while the other side is just circular. That asymmetry is terrible to be honest. 

I guess the Code 11:59 is better unfortunately. 

Rolex and AP failed hard going dress watch. Lange and nomos failed hard going sport watch. How unfortunate.

The best sport watch attempt is sadly that GO that looks like the Rolex Explorer.....

Actually, the Zenith Defy wins hands down if that counts, but probably doesn’t because it’s lower end and competes more with Rolex and Omega rather than AP and PP.


----------



## Agent Sands

ChronoTraveler said:


> Agent Sands said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Odysseus looks better in video footage than it does in the promo pics. Not exciting, but it's nice.
> 
> It'll probably look better on a strap than it does on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> But then again, it spoils the original idea of the watch, which is to be a water-proof/sporty Lange (considering you can't swim with a leather strap).
Click to expand...

I saw some speculation that a rubber strap might arrive in the future.


----------



## Raffe

Agent Sands said:


> I saw some speculation that a rubber strap might arrive in the future.


Not exactly rocket science to asume that once the new line is launched, they will release:

- different dial colours
- strap options
- various level of complications: chronograph, annual/perpetual calendar etc.

Same as Natulilus, Royal Oak, Fifty Fathoms etc.


----------



## PJ S

Tomatoes11 said:


> I just realized that the code 11:59 angular case shape is only on the crown and pusher side while the other side is just circular. That asymmetry is terrible to be honest.
> 
> I guess the Code 11:59 is better unfortunately.
> 
> Rolex and AP failed hard going dress watch. Lange and nomos failed hard going sport watch. How unfortunate.
> 
> The best sport watch attempt is sadly that GO that looks like the Rolex Explorer.....
> 
> Actually, the Zenith Defy wins hands down if that counts, but probably doesn't because it's lower end and competes more with Rolex and Omega rather than AP and PP.


The GO you're referring to is the Evolution Sport, which has been discontinued since late 2013, iirc.
As for the Code's case - no, the mid-section is fully octagonal. It's somewhat subtle, so the angle the photos you were looking at has not made it obvious.


----------



## xherion

Please see my thread on public forum if you guys want to see wrist pics and some updates, I just came back from AD


----------



## mlcor

xherion said:


> Please see my thread on public forum if you guys want to see wrist pics and some updates, I just came back from AD


Thanks for posting those. Would you mind sharing your wrist size?


----------



## Tomatoes11

PJ S said:


> Tomatoes11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the code 11:59 angular case shape is only on the crown and pusher side while the other side is just circular. That asymmetry is terrible to be honest.
> 
> I guess the Code 11:59 is better unfortunately.
> 
> Rolex and AP failed hard going dress watch. Lange and nomos failed hard going sport watch. How unfortunate.
> 
> The best sport watch attempt is sadly that GO that looks like the Rolex Explorer.....
> 
> Actually, the Zenith Defy wins hands down if that counts, but probably doesn't because it's lower end and competes more with Rolex and Omega rather than AP and PP.
> 
> 
> 
> The GO you're referring to is the Evolution Sport, which has been discontinued since late 2013, iirc.
> As for the Code's case - no, the mid-section is fully octagonal. It's somewhat subtle, so the angle the photos you were looking at has not made it obvious.
Click to expand...

No the go just came out 2018 or 2019. I think it's called the seaQ or some terrible name like that.


----------



## xherion

mlcor said:


> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my thread on public forum if you guys want to see wrist pics and some updates, I just came back from AD
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting those. Would you mind sharing your wrist size?
Click to expand...

My wrist is about 6.5"


----------



## xherion

Raffe said:


> Agent Sands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some speculation that a rubber strap might arrive in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly rocket science to asume that once the new line is launched, they will release:
> 
> - different dial colours
> - strap options
> - various level of complications: chronograph, annual/perpetual calendar etc.
> 
> Same as Natulilus, Royal Oak, Fifty Fathoms etc.
Click to expand...

That's what the guys in the boutique said too.
This is just the first model in their sixth collection lineage


----------



## PJ S

Tomatoes11 said:


> No the go just came out 2018 or 2019. I think it's called the seaQ or some terrible name like that.


Oh that one. Awful looking thing and far too thick.
A slimmer evolution of the Evo Sports would've been a much better idea, IMNSHO.


----------



## wintershade

I'm underwhelmed. My AD was holding a watch for me, and I called him yesterday to tell him to offer the watch to someone else.

High level my opinions are quite negative:
-1) The watch just doesn't feel very inspired. I was hoping for something bold and daring like the Lange 1 and Zeitwerk, something with potential to become a Lange icon. I would have liked to see an imaginative case shape with a unique bracelet that mirrors the design language of the case. Instead we got a variation of a Saxonia Automatic with a ho-hum bracelet (reminded me of the Raymond Weil Tango I got at my Bar Mitzfah).
-2) Too dressy to be a sport watch, but the pseudo-integrated bracelet make it too sporty to be a dress watch.
-3) I don't like the bracelet. The longer I look at it, the less I like it. In fact, I'm quite certain if I bought this watch I'd put it on a chestnut brown or navy calfskin strap with white contrast stitching. But I'd sooner buy a black-dial Saxonia Big Date and put it on a black Nato than buy this watch. (Side note, I actually think the latter would look pretty decent).


There are a few thinks I like:
+1) It does look like a Lange. It fits well within the lineup of the brand. I just would have liked it to push the boundaries much much more.
+2) I bet expect the chamfered edged of the bracelet look great. And I like the contrast of brushed and polished details of the pushers. 
+3) The symmetry of the dial is kind of nice. Though the big day of week does seem to be "screaming at you" as one other poster said

I considered just buying the watch and hoping it would "grow on me" and speculating that it would be cool to own one of the earliest case numbers of a future icon. Maybe if this first run would have been a limited edition, I'd have bought one for that reason. But then I realized, there are plenty of other watches that I want passionately, and rarely do watches grow on me. Sure, I have watches that I've come to appreciate more and more after years of wear, but I always "had to have it" from the start. And secondly, I just don't see this becoming any sort of icon. It's just not interesting enough.

I don't see this watch doing especially well. It's not really clear to me who it appeals to. I guess people who want a finely finished "luxury sport" watch but want something less flashy than a AP, can't get/afford a Nautulus, and don't like the Overseas. While the Lange finishing is better, the Overseas definitely has more personality and is better priced. That'a a small niche. I don't see this watch performing well on the secondary market.


----------



## tifoso48

Agent Sands said:


> I saw some speculation that a rubber strap might arrive in the future.


So I went to the Miami Boutique to see the Odysseus in the flesh so to speak, and I have to say that it looks much better than in the photos, at least in my eyes.

I am absolutely thrilled that Lange made the decision to come up with a stainless steel sports watch and I think they did a good job, especially if you consider that this is the first of what is guaranteed going to be a long line of watches in the upcoming years.

Yes, I agree that the strap is a bit wide and really is no integrated, but it is super comfortable and the adjustability is quite clever. However, with the setup they created they are setting the stage for a number of different strap options and there is also no doubt that there will be many dial colors to come as well as all sorts of complications.

I like the dial, I really like the big day and big date and the blue dial is neither " in your face" nor is it faded, I think it is just right. 
The watch says Lange and that is what it is meant to do. I think it is impossible to be all things to all people and time will tell if they got a hit or not.

I also hope that they are going to be smart about production. If this watch is available at 20% or so from grey dealers - I hate to say it " game over". 
Frankly, I do not agree with the price point, and would have been much happier if it had been positioned in the low 20's right about where the VC Overseas is positioned.

I believe pricing it agains the 5711 out of the shoot is rather arrogant - I would have preferred to first generate demand and take the prices up over time.

Net, net - it is without doubt a Lange, a more sporty and youthful one and I wish Lange the best of success.


----------



## izecius

The more i see it, the more i like it. It is not perfect though and in the world of watch enthusiasts, a watch needs to be perfect for most people to spend 30k on. People with a lower budget will go for a Rolex, people with a higher budget will go for a Nautilus/AP in the shorter period.

I like a Lange that you can do whatever you want with, a watch for life so to say. If i had to make a prediction, i think it wont be in super high demand initially, but will grow in time. It is the first step for Lange to enter a different market, not the high end luxury market, but the luxury steel sports market. And the imperfections wont break it, people will rather embrace it in the future and with more strap options, the bracelet wont be a negative argument to not buy the watch if you like the rest. I think it will grow on a lot of people with more complications and colours/strap options, especially with the popularity of other brands, they are still rather small and unique.


----------



## Mark355

I sense much indifference in the initial reactions to this watch. The lack of polarizing opinions tells me Lange missed the mark. I like the strong Lange design language in the dial but it takes more than steel and lume to be a sports watch. Big day, big date, and small seconds make for a formal dial. I agree with others that the bracelet is dated. It looks flat and uninspired. 

I would not consider this watch in the $30k segment.


----------



## RobbyCC

I like it, so I ordered one. First deliveries are in November. I'm hoping mine arrives in the first wave.


----------



## izecius

Mark355 said:


> *I sense much indifference in the initial reactions to this watch. The lack of polarizing opinions* tells me Lange missed the mark. I like the strong Lange design language in the dial but it takes more than steel and lume to be a sports watch. Big day, big date, and small seconds make for a formal dial. I agree with others that the bracelet is dated. It looks flat and uninspired.
> 
> I would not consider this watch in the $30k segment.


I got a different impression. Maybe not immediately on here, but on other platforms, people are much more split.


----------



## canonken

I *tried* to see it at the NYC boutique, but the staff didn't seem interested in helping customers that day (unfriendly) and I ended up leaving after they said 'someone else was looking at it' and offering no other option. Really sour experience with the boutique and brand.


----------



## drhr

canonken said:


> I *tried* to see it at the NYC boutique, but the staff didn't seem interested in helping customers that day (unfriendly) and I ended up leaving after they said 'someone else was looking at it' and offering no other option. Really sour experience with the boutique and brand.


Geez, sorry to hear, . . . do they even want business, sheesh


----------



## Watch129025

canonken said:


> I *tried* to see it at the NYC boutique, but the staff didn't seem interested in helping customers that day (unfriendly) and I ended up leaving after they said 'someone else was looking at it' and offering no other option. Really sour experience with the boutique and brand.


Maybe that day it was the Seiko boutique's turn to show the watch.
If the dial said 'Grand Seiko', and the bracelet was zaratsu-polished, I'd believe it.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

On one hand it looks interesting and unusual, on the other hand it kinda looks like a frankenstein watch in my oppinion.
A mix of Omega Aquatera, Bulowa Moonwatch and Lange hands.

I would have expected Lange to make something elegant, but still sporty.
A sportuer 1815 watch so to say.

Blancpain managed it well with the Leman line.


----------



## canonken

drhr said:


> Geez, sorry to hear, . . . do they even want business, sheesh


I must not be good enough for them. Yet 10 minutes later I was in the FP Journe boutique and they rolled out the red carpet despite having a few other people in there. Tried on what I thought was a titanium/aluminum sport watch which turned out to be a platinum case, platinum bracelet tank that I was smitten over ($90,000). Walked in thinking about other models and left totally infatuated with something else...they did their job (even if I don't buy that exact model, it planted a seed for the brand where Lange killed it).


----------



## RobbyCC

canonken said:


> I must not be good enough for them. Yet 10 minutes later I was in the FP Journe boutique and they rolled out the red carpet despite having a few other people in there. Tried on what I thought was a titanium/aluminum sport watch which turned out to be a platinum case, platinum bracelet tank that I was smitten over ($90,000). Walked in thinking about other models and left totally infatuated with something else...they did their job (even if I don't buy that exact model, it planted a seed for the brand where Lange killed it).


To be fair, FP Journe did not JUST introduce an unprecedented and controversial watch in a highly visible category that everyone and their mother wants to see. They have been swamped with phone calls and requests for viewing, and offers of deposits. I was told there is only ONE watch in the US for viewing, and it's making its way from Boutique to Boutique on a tight schedule. They are not taking deposits from non-established walk-ins, and there are many existing clients who want to view the Datomatic. So I don't think it's a case of not being good enough for them or not wanting your business, but not wanting it *while they are swamped*. Had it been an empty store, or a few months from now, I'm sure they would have spent time showing you every watch they had on hand. That was my experience before I bought my first entry-level Lange, and now I have 2 more. Hopefully you will not let this one mistimed experience sour you from such a great brand.


----------



## xherion

RobbyCC said:


> To be fair, FP Journe did not JUST introduce an unprecedented and controversial watch in a highly visible category that everyone and their mother wants to see. They have been swamped with phone calls and requests for viewing, and offers of deposits. I was told there is only ONE watch in the US for viewing, and it's making its way from Boutique to Boutique on a tight schedule. They are not taking deposits from non-established walk-ins, and there are many existing clients who want to view the Datomatic. So I don't think it's a case of not being good enough for them or not wanting your business, but not wanting it *while they are swamped*. Had it been an empty store, or a few months from now, I'm sure they would have spent time showing you every watch they had on hand. That was my experience before I bought my first entry-level Lange, and now I have 2 more. Hopefully you will not let this one mistimed experience sour you from such a great brand.


Agreed with this, when I was in the boutique, I too had to wait for a while before the other guy finished and it was my turn. They served me well though, got me some drinks, chatted with me, etc.
They only have 1 watch in the whole country and many people want to see it. But they should at least accompany you and show you other watches while waiting for the Odysseus.


----------



## CFR

xherion said:


> They only have 1 watch in the whole country and many people want to see it.


Just curious: Did this watch have a fully functional, running movement? Or was it a dummy/blocked movement (as is often the case with these first Lange "salesman samples")?


----------



## Watcheroo

I saw the watch a few days ago. Posted these picks on TRF. Thought I'd post them here as well.

I like the watch and think it looks great on the wrist.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

CFR said:


> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only have 1 watch in the whole country and many people want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious: Did this watch have a fully functional, running movement? Or was it a dummy/blocked movement (as is often the case with these first Lange "salesman samples")?
Click to expand...

Oh it is fully functional, its a real unit with the display caseback and fully decorated movement.


----------



## xherion

CFR said:


> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only have 1 watch in the whole country and many people want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious: Did this watch have a fully functional, running movement? Or was it a dummy/blocked movement (as is often the case with these first Lange "salesman samples")?
Click to expand...

Oh it is fully functional, its a real unit with the display caseback and fully decorated movement.


----------



## Omjlc

Okay, had to check the watch out in person so visited the boutique here in Singapore to see it.

Initial impressions - I like the watch and the day/date function. The pushers require a bit of effort to push but they are well integrated and look novel. Movement is typical Lange standard.

The bracelet does not work for me. It looks too square on the wrist and does not taper enough for my liking. It also does not have a great feel nor looks that great (bracelets from Rolex, Royal Oak, Nautilus, Overseas complement the watch so much better).

Good luck trying to buy one (at least in Singapore). The policy is you have to buy another watch from the boutique before you can apply to purchase one. I'm not sure there is the demand yet to be able to get away with this but there are always those who want to be first. ADs are going to have to wait a few years before they get to know whether they can stock this watch.

I'm going to be patient and see how ALS refine the model over the next few years (different dial colours, leather/rubber straps, bracelet changes....). This isn't for me....yet.

Couple of pics including a wrist shot and a comparison against my blue dial 15300.


----------



## Navman007

I personally love Lange and own one (was considering royal oak when I was considering the Lange) but here royal oak is the clear winner


----------



## RobbyCC

Navman007 said:


> I personally love Lange and own one (was considering royal oak when I was considering the Lange) but here royal oak is the clear winner


What if you already have 6 ROs?
Need something to wear on Sunday!


----------



## RobbyCC

wintershade said:


> I'm underwhelmed. My AD was holding a watch for me, and I called him yesterday to tell him to offer the watch to someone else.
> 
> High level my opinions are quite negative:
> -1) The watch just doesn't feel very inspired. I was hoping for something bold and daring like the Lange 1 and Zeitwerk, something with potential to become a Lange icon. I would have liked to see an imaginative case shape with a unique bracelet that mirrors the design language of the case. Instead we got a variation of a Saxonia Automatic with a ho-hum bracelet (reminded me of the Raymond Weil Tango I got at my Bar Mitzfah).
> -2) Too dressy to be a sport watch, but the pseudo-integrated bracelet make it too sporty to be a dress watch.
> -3) I don't like the bracelet. The longer I look at it, the less I like it. In fact, I'm quite certain if I bought this watch I'd put it on a chestnut brown or navy calfskin strap with white contrast stitching. But I'd sooner buy a black-dial Saxonia Big Date and put it on a black Nato than buy this watch. (Side note, I actually think the latter would look pretty decent).
> 
> There are a few thinks I like:
> +1) It does look like a Lange. It fits well within the lineup of the brand. I just would have liked it to push the boundaries much much more.
> +2) I bet expect the chamfered edged of the bracelet look great. And I like the contrast of brushed and polished details of the pushers.
> +3) The symmetry of the dial is kind of nice. Though the big day of week does seem to be "screaming at you" as one other poster said
> 
> I considered just buying the watch and hoping it would "grow on me" and speculating that it would be cool to own one of the earliest case numbers of a future icon. Maybe if this first run would have been a limited edition, I'd have bought one for that reason. But then I realized, there are plenty of other watches that I want passionately, and rarely do watches grow on me. Sure, I have watches that I've come to appreciate more and more after years of wear, but I always "had to have it" from the start. And secondly, I just don't see this becoming any sort of icon. It's just not interesting enough.
> 
> I don't see this watch doing especially well. It's not really clear to me who it appeals to. I guess people who want a finely finished "luxury sport" watch but want something less flashy than a AP, can't get/afford a Nautulus, and don't like the Overseas. While the Lange finishing is better, the Overseas definitely has more personality and is better priced. That'a a small niche. I don't see this watch performing well on the secondary market.


I don't quite understand this. Do you mean your AD was holding a slot for you and you passed on that? It just seems unlikely they were holding an actual watch, not even the Boutiques had any for sale. And as a corollary, I assume this means you have not seen the watch.


----------



## Watcheroo

wintershade said:


> I'm underwhelmed. My AD was holding a watch for me, and I called him yesterday to tell him to offer the watch to someone else.
> 
> High level my opinions are quite negative:
> -1) The watch just doesn't feel very inspired. I was hoping for something bold and daring like the Lange 1 and Zeitwerk, something with potential to become a Lange icon. I would have liked to see an imaginative case shape with a unique bracelet that mirrors the design language of the case. Instead we got a variation of a Saxonia Automatic with a ho-hum bracelet (reminded me of the Raymond Weil Tango I got at my Bar Mitzfah).
> -2) Too dressy to be a sport watch, but the pseudo-integrated bracelet make it too sporty to be a dress watch.
> -3) I don't like the bracelet. The longer I look at it, the less I like it. In fact, I'm quite certain if I bought this watch I'd put it on a chestnut brown or navy calfskin strap with white contrast stitching. But I'd sooner buy a black-dial Saxonia Big Date and put it on a black Nato than buy this watch. (Side note, I actually think the latter would look pretty decent).
> 
> There are a few thinks I like:
> +1) It does look like a Lange. It fits well within the lineup of the brand. I just would have liked it to push the boundaries much much more.
> +2) I bet expect the chamfered edged of the bracelet look great. And I like the contrast of brushed and polished details of the pushers.
> +3) The symmetry of the dial is kind of nice. Though the big day of week does seem to be "screaming at you" as one other poster said
> 
> I considered just buying the watch and hoping it would "grow on me" and speculating that it would be cool to own one of the earliest case numbers of a future icon. Maybe if this first run would have been a limited edition, I'd have bought one for that reason. But then I realized, there are plenty of other watches that I want passionately, and rarely do watches grow on me. Sure, I have watches that I've come to appreciate more and more after years of wear, but I always "had to have it" from the start. And secondly, I just don't see this becoming any sort of icon. It's just not interesting enough.
> 
> I don't see this watch doing especially well. It's not really clear to me who it appeals to. I guess people who want a finely finished "luxury sport" watch but want something less flashy than a AP, can't get/afford a Nautulus, and don't like the Overseas. While the Lange finishing is better, the Overseas definitely has more personality and is better priced. That'a a small niche. I don't see this watch performing well on the secondary market.


When you see a glass half full, do you...

In all seriousness though, the claim that they were holding the watch for you is unlikely. The first hundred have already been spoken for and that's all that's being released over the next ten months. Nice try though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

My AD told me I would have the first watch he received, if I wanted it, a couple months ago when rumors that Lange would be releasing a steel sport watch were confirmed. He called me when it was released to let me know the price and asked if I wanted the first watch he received. I said no thanks. I haven’t seen it in the metal, nor do I need to see it to make that decision.

It will be interesting to see how they evolve the Odysseus line, but the initial watch I don’t particularly care for.


----------



## Outer Marker

Watcheroo said:


> When you see a glass half full, do you...
> 
> In all seriousness though, the claim that they were holding the watch for you is unlikely. The first hundred have already been spoken for and that's all that's being released over the next ten months. Nice try though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a source for this ?
Only 100 worldwide in 10 months will probably mean there are Lange dealers that won't receive one at all.


----------



## Watcheroo

Outer Marker said:


> Do you have a source for this ?
> Only 100 worldwide in 10 months will probably mean there are Lange dealers that won't receive one at all.


Yes, a Lange boutique manager told me this. These have all been allocated already to known boutique clients and Lange collectors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcheroo

wintershade said:


> My AD told me I would have the first watch he received, if I wanted it, a couple months ago when rumors that Lange would be releasing a steel sport watch were confirmed. He called me when it was released to let me know the price and asked if I wanted the first watch he received. I said no thanks. I haven't seen it in the metal, nor do I need to see it to make that decision.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they evolve the Odysseus line, but the initial watch I don't particularly care for.


Wait. So all of that critique and you haven't even seen the watch in the metal yet? Come on man.

I challenge you to ask your AD to get you one. Let us know what excuse he gives you when he can't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

At this point I know they’re all spoken for, and I don’t want one. A friend put down a deposit with the same AD and was told 9-12 months and that he’s 3rd on the list.

Edit to add: Also, I believe my AD is one of the larger US ADs. And apparently my friend said the AD was a bit more vague than usual with timing estimates... to the extent that is helpful for others who want to try to get one of these.


----------



## CFR

xherion said:


> Oh it is fully functional, its a real unit with the display caseback and fully decorated movement.


Saw the Odysseus Datomatic in person today. Below are pics of it on my wrist (6"/154mm circumference). As expected, I liked it more in person than in the photos. Will I buy one? Nope, but I also knew that in advance because a steel Lange sports watch wasn't really of interest to me unless its design totally blew me away. It'll be interesting to see what Lange uses those pushers for in the future. I wonder if an Odysseus Chronograph will come next.

Regarding delivery in the US: The first Odysseus Datomatic pieces are scheduled to arrive (at boutiques) this month, but initially there will be very few of them -- fewer than you can count on both hands -- due to limited production capacity. So at least some boutiques will sell a piece or two this year, and ADs will start to receive them in 2020.


----------



## jubbaa

Looks better on the wrist than it does in the catalogue shots . Thank you for posting


----------



## RobbyCC

wintershade said:


> At this point I know they're all spoken for, and I don't want one. A friend put down a deposit with the same AD and was told 9-12 months and that he's 3rd on the list.
> 
> Edit to add: Also, I believe my AD is one of the larger US ADs. And apparently my friend said the AD was a bit more vague than usual with timing estimates... to the extent that is helpful for others who want to try to get one of these.


I'm in your area, so what AD is this? There aren't any Boutiques around here, so I'd be surprised if any ADs here were getting even a single watch in the next year, hence the vague predictions. Easy to promise the first, second, and third watches to customers, but it's much harder to deliver them.


----------



## CFR

RobbyCC said:


> There aren't any Boutiques around here, so I'd be surprised if any ADs here were getting even a single watch in the next year, hence the vague predictions.


I spoke to some Lange employees/execs (not salespeople) about this a few days ago. Sometimes it takes awhile for Lange to release more accurate delivery info. I was told that the very first Odysseus Datomatics will arrive in the US in 2019 but will likely go to boutiques, not ADs. ADs in the US should start getting the Odysseus Datomatic sometime in the early part of 2020, by April 2020, though don't expect many to be delivered at first. It shouldn't take a full year for US ADs to start taking delivery, but of course, we should believe this only when we see it because delivery schedules can always change (for example, if they discover any little problem with this new movement, that'll likely delay production a bit).


----------



## RobbyCC

CFR said:


> I spoke to some Lange employees/execs (not salespeople) about this a few days ago. Sometimes it takes awhile for Lange to release more accurate delivery info. I was told that the very first Odysseus Datomatics will arrive in the US in 2019 but will likely go to boutiques, not ADs. ADs in the US should start getting the Odysseus Datomatic sometime in the early part of 2020, by April 2020, though don't expect many to be delivered at first. It shouldn't take a full year for US ADs to start taking delivery, but of course, we should believe this only when we see it because delivery schedules can always change (for example, if they discover any little problem with this new movement, that'll likely delay production a bit).


I was being a bit overly dramatic, the information you have agrees with mine. I also believe it'll depend on how big a hit the watch is. If it's a big hit, the ADs might not see it for awhile. If the Boutiques can't move them, then much sooner.


----------



## mlcor

CFR said:


> I spoke to some Lange employees/execs (not salespeople) about this a few days ago. Sometimes it takes awhile for Lange to release more accurate delivery info. I was told that the very first Odysseus Datomatics will arrive in the US in 2019 but will likely go to boutiques, not ADs. ADs in the US should start getting the Odysseus Datomatic sometime in the early part of 2020, by April 2020, though don't expect many to be delivered at first. It shouldn't take a full year for US ADs to start taking delivery, but of course, we should believe this only when we see it because delivery schedules can always change (for example, if they discover any little problem with this new movement, that'll likely delay production a bit).


This is very similar to what I've heard from my AD, who has a boutique as well as a regular store. I've been told there are three prototypes rotating through the US boutiques, but I don't think too many deliveries are expected until next year. I've been told I will get one if I want one (I've bought three Langes from this dealer), but it might not be until late spring or early summer. I suspect my AD has customers who might be ahead of me in line, and they will get first dibs. I'm not concerned either way since I'm still on the fence about it, and will be until I see one on my wrist.


----------



## RobbyCC

mlcor said:


> This is very similar to what I've heard from my AD, who has a boutique as well as a regular store. I've been told there are three prototypes rotating through the US boutiques, but I don't think too many deliveries are expected until next year. I've been told I will get one if I want one (I've bought three Langes from this dealer), but it might not be until late spring or early summer. I suspect my AD has customers who might be ahead of me in line, and they will get first dibs. I'm not concerned either way since I'm still on the fence about it, and will be until I see one on my wrist.


One clarification: I believe there is only one rotating prototype. If there were 3, they wouldn't need to rotate.


----------



## wintershade

While clearly there are some Lange collectors who will purchase this piece, I think longer term it will serve the role of drawing more new people to the Lange brand, someone who might be coming from Rolex or AP and looking for something a bit more formal and below the radar or someone who wants their first sport-luxury watch and is unwilling to pay the absurd markups over MSRP for an AP or Nautilus and is okay with something a bit "different."


----------



## CFR

RobbyCC said:


> One clarification: I believe there is only one rotating prototype. If there were 3, they wouldn't need to rotate.


Funny -- Lange told me the other day that there are TWO "prototypes" in the US right now. So it's either 1, 2, or 3 -- whatever the case, not enough to make life easy for those who live beyond the boutiques to see them! In addition, the CEO of Lange wears an Odysseus Datomatic these days, and he was in the US last week. The wrist pics in my previous post were of his watch on my wrist, which is why it actually fit me -- because a bunch of links had been removed so he could wear it (which wouldn't have been the case with a prototype -- a prototype would've been way too big for my wrist!).


----------



## RobbyCC

CFR said:


> Funny -- Lange told me the other day that there are TWO "prototypes" in the US right now. So it's either 1, 2, or 3 -- whatever the case, not enough to make life easy for those who live beyond the boutiques to see them! In addition, the CEO of Lange wears an Odysseus Datomatic these days, and he was in the US last week. The wrist pics in my previous post were of his watch on my wrist, which is why it actually fit me -- because a bunch of links had been removed so he could wear it (which wouldn't have been the case with a prototype -- a prototype would've been way too big for my wrist!).


There very well might be, I meant purely as the one shown to customers at the 3 Boutiques. The other(s) could be circulating with the press, ADs, non-functioning mockup etc


----------



## Watcheroo

RobbyCC said:


> There very well might be, I meant purely as the one shown to customers at the 3 Boutiques. The other(s) could be circulating with the press, ADs, non-functioning mockup etc


My understanding is that there aren't any non-functioning mockups. There are ten circulating globally. 2 in the US, 2 in Europe, 2 in Asia, 1 in the Middle East, and I can't remember where the remaining 3 are. Also, they will be producing 100 pieces over the next 10 months and those are all spoken for. After the initial 100 are gone, boutiques will receive watches that will probably go to existing clients, and eventually ADs will start to see these. This is what a boutique manager said to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Watcheroo said:


> RobbyCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> There very well might be, I meant purely as the one shown to customers at the 3 Boutiques. The other(s) could be circulating with the press, ADs, non-functioning mockup etc
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that there aren't any non-functioning mockups. There are ten circulating globally. 2 in the US, 2 in Europe, 2 in Asia, 1 in the Middle East, and I can't remember where the remaining 3 are. Also, they will be producing 100 pieces over the next 10 months and those are all spoken for. After the initial 100 are gone, boutiques will receive watches that will probably go to existing clients, and eventually ADs will start to see these. This is what a boutique manager said to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If that being the case, I doubt if ALS will be able to make space for this model in luxury sports watch market in it present state.


----------



## Raffe

Pun said:


> If that being the case, I doubt if ALS will be able to make space for this model in luxury sports watch market in it present state.


Agree, I cannot see how they could possibly think they could leave a mark on the steel sports watch segment with 100 watches globally? The cost of this whole exercise must be substantial, how about trying to recover it by generating some revenue?


----------



## WatchEater666

Raffe said:


> Agree, I cannot see how they could possibly think they could leave a mark on the steel sports watch segment with 100 watches globally? The cost of this whole exercise must be substantial, how about trying to recover it by generating some revenue?


Better to avoid oversaturation for a luxury brand...


----------



## Raffe

WatchEater666 said:


> Better to avoid oversaturation for a luxury brand...


Haha, if a market niche will be oversaturated by 100 pieces globally they would be surely well advised to avoid it altogether?


----------



## starbrown

I finally had a chance to see and try on the Odysseus at the New York boutique. I liked the watch a lot. Yes, the bracelet is not as handsome as some of its competition, but it's still nice, and the practicality of the size adjustment is better than most. The dial is appealing to me, and of course the finishing is outstanding. The pushers for the day and date work very smoothly.The price is high, and I think Lange is trying to capture some of the difference between msrp and actual market prices for the AP RO and the Nautilus. Nevertheless I've put my name on the list.


----------



## ReturningSon

Hi from a newbie!

I also had the wonderful opportunity to try on the piece at the South Coast Plaza boutique. The team there was so helpful. The piece was an exercise in curiosity as a SS model is not something I would immediately walk into Lange for. However, the piece is typical Lange all the way---quality and craftsmanship. I think a black dial would have really "sharpened" the piece up (think ZW with bracelet) and who knows they may do one down the road. 

I actually really like the bracelet. Reminds me of the bracelet on the JLC MC Chrono (a 3 link yeah but has the overall look and feel). Its a quality piece that I think will look even better beaten up. Overall I was incredibly pleased with Langes first outing into steel.


----------



## Fatfaso

I really love Lange (I genuinely prefer the brand to Patel), but I was not feeling their sports watch when it was unveiled. I’d probably go for an Aquanaut before the new Lange... It will be interesting to see whether the market embraces the new piece or doesn’t give it the one if day (I know, I know... terrible pun).


----------



## HoganB

This sports Lange seems to be a confusing design to me. I guess they need a sports watch in the line up. Movement wise amazing , design wise missing the mark imho


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Raffe

Lange already had a perfect sports watch:


----------

